# Edge with TCL 55R635 TV and Klipsch Cinema 600 sound bar



## sgreen0 (Sep 4, 2005)

I have the above equipment connected by HDMI cables. The soundbar is connected to the TV's eArc HDMI.

When I turn on the TV (I have it default to Tivo input), the video/sound turns on using the TV's speakers (very loudly) for a moment. Then it goes black and comes back with the sound coming from the soundbar (at the proper volume).

Also when fast forwarding (or rewinding) there is a delay before the sound returns along with the video.

I've spoken with TCL support, who say that they cannot explain that behavior. They know nothing about Tivo so are quick to blame the delays on the Edge for the issues.

I know this is a Tivo forum. But, does anyone have any ideas?

Stephen


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

sgreen0 said:


> I have the above equipment connected by HDMI cables. The soundbar is connected to the TV's eArc HDMI.
> 
> When I turn on the TV (I have it default to Tivo input), the video/sound turns on using the TV's speakers (very loudly) for a moment. Then it goes black and comes back with the sound coming from the soundbar (at the proper volume).
> 
> ...


Some things to try:
Do you have the Edge set to output Dolby Audio? If not set it to Dolby, if you do try setting it to PCM and see if the issue goes away.

Try different setting on the Edge for video resolution output, try having the Edge upconvert all TV formats to 4k if your TV supports 4K.

Another configuration to try is have the Edge connected to the HDMI input on your soundbar then soundbar to TV via eARC.


----------



## sgreen0 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestions.

They did yield definite results. Changing the audio to PCM did help. Now the TV starts up more slowly, but does not start with its own audio, and then switching to the soundbar.

In fact, fiddling with the audio settings seems to have improved the issue, even if I set the audio back to Dolby (no idea why).

The video was already set to Auto (4K 60fps). Changing it to 4K 60fps didn't seem to affect the TV..

Since the TV and soundbar are wall-mounted, changing the cabling is a little complicated...


----------

